# is it time?



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

for an official fire Avery movement yet?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't about that, but he is really confusing me as of late (not only with the starting lineups).


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont think its time... Its not like the team has a losing record. Once the team starts losing a majority of their games, we can consider it, but now, I dont think its necessary.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

yes


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I blamed the Finals collapse on him, then the first round collapse as well - he's a regualar season coach, but his weakness is being shown. Other coaches are feeding on his lack of experience, and this team may not survive his growing pains.

Another coach would probably have to shake things up, and I would be all for it!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: that's what i said a long time ago.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

xray said:


> I blamed the Finals collapse on him, then the first round collapse as well - he's a regualar season coach, but his weakness is being shown. Other coaches are feeding on his lack of experience, and this team may not survive his growing pains.
> 
> Another coach would probably have to shake things up, and I would be all for it!


but if hes tooling with the lineups then isnt that shaking things up?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

burp....



Sorry, that's about as an insightful a mavs-related comment as I can come up with....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> but if hes tooling with the lineups then isnt that shaking things up?


Shaking things up = Either bringing in an alpha male which would make Dirk what he is (supporting cast), or getting whatever's left for Dirk. 

Here it is in a nutshell: They should've traded Dirk 3 years ago (archive it, a few of us saw it); Dirk's *perceived* value was very high around the league. When a player's *perceived* value is higher than his actual value, it's time to cash in. Instead, the Mavs have gone with the flawed notion that Dirk is that leader that can carry your team. We've seen otherwise throughout his career.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> bringing in an alpha male


Blah blah blah... AJ did that!

He brought us *BRANDON BASS*! :biggrin:

Apparently you are not on the BassWagon yet....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Bass couldnt lead us to a victory over the Duncanless Spurs...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Bass couldnt lead us to a victory over the Duncanless Spurs...


Bass didn't miss the potential-game-winning-3-point-shot-with-wide-open-look.

When AJ decide to give that shot to Bass, we'll bring it up again. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The team is bored, like the fans.

Bring on the playoffs. Like I said during the offseason, this team should be content with 55 wins - then give it hell in the postseason.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

maybe the Mavs are setting up the media to not be upset when *the* major trade goes through.

"we had to do it! look at our record!"

and the fans in Dallas(but that goes into my whole theory that Dallas having the highest % of white people of the Cities with basketball teams was really trying to build a team around a white star)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

JKidd's 50/50.


----------

